# Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie



## -mentalist- (27. Juni 2011)

*Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Hallo
Ich suche einen Monitor für Max. 500€ der Nvidia 3-D Technologie darstehlen kann!
Grafikkarte ist 3-D,heißt ich suche nur einen Monitor!
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir einfach welche vorschlagen könntet.(z.B Links kopieren,exakten Namen hier reinschreiben)


KANN AUCH EIN FERNSEHER SEIN!!!!

HÖCHSTES PREISLEVEL: 500€

IDEALE GRÖßE: < 27   (Wenn nicht auch kleiner)

Mfg 
-mentalist-


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

steht bei mir aufm schreibtisch, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit


----------



## Own3r (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Ich würde den BenQ XL2410T empfehlen, denn er ist der aktuell beste 120Hz Monitor.


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Wie ist das den eigentlich mit der Grafikkarte für die Surrounding Technologie braucht man da unbedingt 2 oder reicht da 1 ???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Also wenn du 27" haben willst, dann gibt es den hier für 570€
Samsung SyncMaster T27A750, 27" (LT27A750EX) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Also habe mich für diesen Monitor entschieden:

Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Meine Frage etzat noch: Wie ist das den eigentlich mit der Grafikkarte für die Nvidia 3-D Surrounding Technologie braucht man da unbedingt 2 oder reicht da 1 ??? 		*
*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

NAja, für drei Monitore (Surround) braucht man bei NVidia zwei Karten, da eine Karte nur zwei Monitore "befeuern" kann


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Also habe mich für diesen Monitor entschieden:
> 
> Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 Von der Leistung mal ganz abgesehen...
1-2 Monitore: 1 GPU
3 Monitore: 2 oder mehr GPUs
Anders geht es bei nVidia nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also wenn du 27" haben willst, dann gibt es den hier für 570€
> Samsung SyncMaster T27A750, 27" (LT27A750EX) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



der monitor hat zwar 120hz unterstützt aber nur eine properitäre samsung 3d lösung die nix mit 3d-vision von nvidia zu tun hat 
atm ist er nicht bereit mit 3d vision zu arbeiten, ob sich das ändert ist ungewiss, aufgrund der Samsung 3D HyperReal Engine vermute ich das das zummindest in naher zukunft nix wird 
daher leider nicht als 27'' für 3d-vision nutzbar, eventuell mit den zalmann treibern oder anderen so als eigene lösung unabhängig von 3d-vision ...


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

des surrounding hat doch eigentlich nix mit 3 d zu tun es is nur dafür da das man ein spiel breiter machen kann also das man mehr vom spiel hat, bei 3 d passiert doch dann auch nichts anderes als wenn man normal draaufschaut du hast halt nur ne größere sehfläche


vllt könnt ihr mir noch ne 2 te empfehlen da ich schon die hier habe

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a609907.html


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Nvidia Surround ist nur das du dich mit monitoren umgibts, ganz platt gesagt so das du immer nen monitor vor dir hast, egal in welche richtung du (in der physichen welt) schaust, sprich du kannst dich auch drehen anstelle deines avatars 
3d vision ist die 3d darstellung der inhalte, wie halt im 3d kino z.b.

beides ist unabhängig voneinander, lässt sich aber mit genug graka- und rechenpower kombinieren.
für normales 3d vision reicht eigentlich eine graka, hatte bei metro in fullhd zwar nicht so viele fps, aber mit ner 480 !amp war des nicht soo das problem grade noch ruckelfrei spielbar, eventuell weniger tesselation ...  

ansonsten würde ich für sli immer die graka nochmal nehmen die du schon hast, am besten sogar in der selben revision fals es unterschiedliche gibt.


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

VERGESST ALLES ICH HAB DEN GEDANKE AN DIE GTX580 GAINWAD PHANTOM AUS MEINEM HIRN GELÖSCHT 

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr enfach mal schreiben könnten welche 2 grakas man für nvdia surrounding nehmen sollte!!

Müssen net die besten sein!!  Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis sollte desbeste sein!


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> da ich etz schon eine ziemlich gute habe werd ich wohl um einige gänge bei der 2. graka auswahl zurückkuppeln weil 2 mal ne gtx 580 gp des sind 900€ des is dann doch wieder zuviel heißt ich werde mir zwar eine 2. kaufen die muss aber deutlich billiger sein und troztdem was hergeben oder is des arg schlimm wenn man unterschiedliche nimmt??


 Nein, aber sie sollten den gleichen Takt haben, da sich sonst die höher getaktete runtertaktet.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TheReal (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> VERGESST ALLES ICH HAB DEN GEDANKE AN DIE GTX580 GAINWAD PHANTOM AUS MEINEM HIRN GELÖSCHT
> 
> Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr enfach mal schreiben könnten welche 2 grakas man für nvdia surrounding nehmen sollte!!
> 
> Müssen net die besten sein!!  Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis sollte desbeste sein!


 
GTX 570 im Referenzdesing und nichts anderes.


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich würde aber zur GTX 580 raten, da es die einzige Karte ist, die in 3D noch spielbare FPS hinbekommt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

aktuell, jetzt grade, die hier Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-40102-10P) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

siehe z.b. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/160375-gtx-480-amp-im-ausverkauf.html, gibt aber noch weitere threads, aber da is der ausführlichste. aktuell auch lieferbar und nicht im zulauf wie die letzten tage, warum etc. steht soweit alles im thread, ansonsten bei mehr benötigter leistung die 580 wie schon von B3RG1 geschrieben, aber quantas costas und so


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

meinst du das man da in 3 d nicht mehr ruckelfrei spielen kann??? wenn die graka zu schlecht ist ja des meinst du oder??? da der pc mehr bilder pro sek darstellen muss oder ??

aber müssen des wirklich sp gute ein reichen da nicht 2 gtx 480 in 2 jahren wird des dann nimmer gehen nehm ich an oder


also wenn ich 2 von dennen hier nehmen würde dann würde es lange reichen

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a609907.html


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

meinst du das man da in 3 d nicht mehr ruckelfrei spielen kann??? wenn  die graka zu schlecht ist ja des meinst du oder??? da der pc mehr bilder  pro sek darstellen muss oder ??

aber müssen des wirklich sp gute ein reichen da nicht 2 gtx 480 in 2 jahren wird des dann nimmer gehen nehm ich an oder


also wenn ich 2 von dennen hier nehmen würde dann würde es lange reichen

Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

mensch bitte brauche anworten


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

1. Keine Doppelpost und keine Pushs...
2. Mit 2 GTX 580 wirst du wahrscheinlich aktuelle Spiele in 3D spielen können, wie lange, kann dir keiner sagen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

ISt es vllt besser eine gtx 590 statt 2 gtx 580 gainward phantom 3 gb reinzustecken und was muss ich beim mainboard und netzteil beachten habe im mom ein 580 w netzteil und dieses mainboard

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Vllt ein paar verbesserungs vorschläge oder reicht des??


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

da du anscheinend selber nicht weißt was du nun brauchst/willst/haben musst/ nicht brauchst/ nicht willst/ zu teuer/ zu billig / etc..... kann dir das leider niemand so genau sagen ....
du fängst an nach nem 3d monitor zu suchen, sagst du hast schon eine 580 phantom und suchst ne 2te dazu, dann plötzlich erledigt, die die du schon zu haben angibts scheint sich in luft aufgelöst zu haben, du suchst die alternative die vom pl her top sein soll, dann muss sie 2 jahre halten, dann sind es wieder 2x 580 und nu ne 590 ....
mach dir erstma gedanken was du willst, wieviel du ausgeben möchtest, ob das ding lauter oder leiser sein soll als ne kreissäge, wie die übrige hardware aussieht etc...
btw, denke bei 2x580 wird eventuell knapp mit 580w. am besten sowieso nen 580w chinaböller der ab 400w nen ätzenden plastikgeruch verbreitet 
dazu kommt nun noch mainboard obs was taugt ...... am besten überlehgst du dir die sache nochmal in ruhe und stellst dann die richtigen fragen wenn du dich informiert hast 
das ganze hier ist einfach zu halbgar um dir noch irgendwas zu empfehlen


----------



## Manicmanuel (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Ich nutze die Palit GTX 580 mit 3GB und den hier bereits empfohlenen BenQ Monitor.

Allerdings nur einen. Kann aber BFBC2 in 1080 mit allem Einstellungen auf dem höchsten Punkt sehr gut in 3D spielen.

Für 3d Vision Surround mit 2 oder 3 Monitoren sollten es besser 2 GTX 580 sein.
Hier kannst du aber auch erstmal mit einer anfangen (wenn nur 2 Monitore genutzt werden) und zur Not eine weitere hinzufügen wenn die FPS dir nicht reichen.

Vorteil der Palit gegenüber der Phantom:

Sie bläst die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse und belegt nur 2 Plätze. Die Phantom eignet sich nur bedingt zum SLI da diese 3 Steckplätze "verdeckt" und zudem bekommt die "obere" Grafikkarte in deinem System dann die warme Abluft der unteren zu schlucken.

Nachteil der Palit: sie ist aufgrund des Kühlers lauter als die Phantom.

Meine Empfehlung:        2x Palit GTX 580 3GB    +   3x BenQ Monitor    +   auf jeden Fall ein stärkeres Netzteil


Hilfreicher Link:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

nu erwähn auch noch das sich nvidia surround mit 3d vision kombinieren lässt, noch mehr möglichkeiten und fragen


----------



## Manicmanuel (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Ich sagte ja 3D VISION SURROUND


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Also würden die 2 phantoms auf dieses mainboard passen??

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und was passiert wenn die eine graka der anderen warme luft zufegt geht die dann schneller kaputt oder was is dann damit??

Wenn ja wäre ein zusatzlüfter sinnvoll?? ( da mein gehäuse 4 lüfter innen drin hat)

Also ich will es so machen am anfang also will ich erstmal 1 monitor ham 1 gtx 580 gainward phantom +einfaches 3d auf einem bildschirm !  Und später heißt nach weihnachten wenn ich wieder bei kasse bin würde ich mir dann ne 2 gtx 580 gainward phantom kaufen und noch 2 monitore dazu das ich des echte surrounding hab !

Nehme von diesem monitor 3 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a512973.html

und was für ein Kühler wäre dann sinnvoll 700w oder 800w


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Naja, ich würde die 2 Phantoms nicht auf das Board setzten, da es nur x16/x4 bietet, ich würde eher auf x8/x8 setzen:
MSI P67A-GD53, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-041R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde die 2 Phantoms nicht auf das Board setzten, da es nur x16/x4 bietet, ich würde eher auf x8/x8 setzen:
> MSI P67A-GD53, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-041R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland




Was is der unterschied zwischen meinem und dennen zweien??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Das SLI-relevante: Die Anbindung der (physischen) PCIe x16 Slots!
Während dein Board die zweite Karte mit nur 4 Lanes befeuert, was erhebliche Leistungseinbußen bringt, haben meine Vorschläge dort 8 Lanes, was insgesamt um die 5% weniger Leistung bringt!


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Was is der unterschied zwischen meinem und dennen zweien??





Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde die 2 Phantoms nicht auf das  Board setzten, da es nur x16/x4 bietet, ich würde eher auf x8/x8  setzen:
> MSI  P67A-GD53, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-041R) | Geizhals.at  Deutschland
> ASRock  P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at  Deutschland


 Lesen lernen.
Sry, aber wer über Multi-GPU nachdenkt und nicht weiß, was Lanes sind, tz tz.
Hansvonwurst hat es dir sogar nochmal extra erklärt...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Und was passiert wenn die eine graka der anderen warme luft zufegt geht die dann schneller kaputt oder was is dann damit??

Wenn ja wäre ein zusatzlüfter sinnvoll?? ( da mein gehäuse 4 lüfter innen drin hat)

Also ich will es so machen am anfang also will ich erstmal 1 monitor ham  1 gtx 580 gainward phantom +einfaches 3d auf einem bildschirm !  Und  später heißt nach weihnachten wenn ich wieder bei kasse bin würde ich  mir dann ne 2 gtx 580 gainward phantom kaufen und noch 2 monitore dazu  das ich des echte surrounding hab !

Nehme von diesem monitor 3 

Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und was für ein Kühler wäre dann sinnvoll 700w oder 800w


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn die eine graka der anderen warme luft zufegt geht die dann schneller kaputt oder was is dann damit??
> (...)


 Dann ist die wärmer und somit lauter 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Aber das sie irgendwie schneller kaputt geht ist nicht der fal die kühlt einfach stärker und ist deswegen lauter intressiert mich sehr wenig da ich eh kopfhörer auf hab und generell stört mich des net


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Aber das sie irgendwie schneller kaputt geht ist nicht der fal die kühlt einfach stärker und ist deswegen lauter intressiert mich sehr wenig da ich eh kopfhörer auf hab und generell stört mich des net


 Also, heute hat mich meine 6950 mit Headset gestört, aber bald gibt es ja WaKü 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dgcss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Also ich habe dieses Kombo und kanns ach nur wärmstens empfehlen

2x 460 GTX (16/16lines)
Monitor LG D2342P (Poli Technik)
LG D2342P TFT - LG CINEMA 3D - die nächste Generation 3D Monitore.

Wenn du dir mal bei amazon oder Alternate die bewertungen durchliest wirst du wohl wissen wovon ich rede.
80-90% Der 3D Monitore fangen an zu "Fiepsen" , Brummen oder haben sehr oft probleme mit der ausleuchtung des Displays oder der Farbverlauf sieht sehr fraglich aus.
Dazu kommt das man dazu noch die 3D Brille (knapp 120€ inkl dem empfänger) dazugekauft werden muss.
Den LG durfte ich auf einer Messe Testen und war direkt verliebt....nun sitzt er auf meinem Tisch und kann meine Empfehlung nur weitergeben.

Bei dem LG hast du folgende Vorteile
-Keine Teure Shutter-Brille (ne geklaute aus dem 3D kino funzt *lach* *DIES WAR KEIN AUFRUF*) bekommste beim optiker für lachhafte 4,95€
-Keine Schwere 3D Shutter-Brillen die auch oft schlecht sitzen oder für Brillenträger unangenehm sind
-Wie gesagt ne poli Brille kostet grad mal 4,95 bzw aufsätze für brillenträger 3,95 €
-Kein Brummen
-Kein Fiepsen
-Bester Farbverlauf
-Top Verarbeitung
-2 Poli-Brillen liegen beim Monitor bei (1 norm 1 für brillenträger mit klip funktion)
-insg knapp 100€ (wenn man auf beide Brillen hochrechnet sogar 200€) günstiger als andere 3D Monitore
-DER WICHTIGSTE PUNKT ... Keine Verwirrung / benommenheit / übelkeit nach längerem gebrauch von Shutter (bei den anderen kommt es wegen den Bildwechsel der verschiedenen augenpartien sehr oft zu diesen Syndromen) Die meisten Hersteller empfehlen deshalb einen max gebrauch von 30 min ..... Na wie lang läuft ein Film oder Spiel 

Einzigste Manko KEIN 120 Hz...
Ich Pfeif drauf und bin auch ohne 120 Hz Mega Glücklich.

PS der Montior kostet lachhafte 280€ (was bei Shutter 3D allein schon 2 Brillen kosten)
Kauf dir den Monitor ... die 100€ die du sparst gehen wa dann inna kneipe versaufen .. wirst ebenfalls rundum glücklich sein


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Ohne 120 hz kann man kein nvidia surround haben auserdem bin ich bei deinem paket weng skeptisch wieso sollte nvidia 100€ für die brille verlangen und du bekommst ne plastikfür 5 € also des is mir weng fremd


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

*fac3l3ss

WaKü is aber schweineteuer also die Lautstärke macht mir nix aus wenn solang eds teil trotzdem noch seine leistung bringt
*


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Achso hät ich fast vergessen welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir für 2 gtx gainward phantom empfehlen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



-mentalist- schrieb:


> *fac3l3ss
> 
> WaKü is aber schweineteuer also die Lautstärke macht mir nix aus wenn solang eds teil trotzdem noch seine leistung bringt
> *


 Habe ich gesagt, dass du eine brauchst? Ich kaufe mir eine und wollte damit nur sagen, dass man mit Headset wohl GraKas hören kann 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Hhansvonwurscht also für des netzteil wären scho 100€ drin oder meinst du für alles??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

So dann würde ich die hier für 2x GTX 580 vorschlagen:
FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 700W, ATX 2.3 (AU-700) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-680W/BN163) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
XFX Black Edition 750W ATX 2.3 (P1-750B-NLG9) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Ich hab natürlich nur das Netzteil gemeint!
Das ist die Reihenfolge in der ich persönlich mit meinen Vorlieben kaufen würde!


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

so etz hab ich eigentlich alles stell hier mal mein gesamtpaket schnell rein 


Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at EU ( graka hab ich scho  gtx 580 gainward phantom die andere kauf ich mir wie die 2 zusätzlichen bildschirme wenn ich wieder flüssig bin)

plus diesem monitor

Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Nimm' anderen RAM, der hat 1.6V, SB braucht 1.5V!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Bin offen für verbesserungsvorschläge also immer rein damit

fac3l3ss was wäre den dein favorit? (Ram)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Wie wär einer der hier?
Produktvergleich TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC), G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT), Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K


----------



## -mentalist- (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Welcher ist davon dein Favorit HansvonWurscht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Der billigste!


----------



## dgcss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



> Ohne 120 hz kann man kein nvidia surround haben auserdem bin ich bei  deinem paket weng skeptisch wieso sollte nvidia 100€ für die brille  verlangen und du bekommst ne plastikfür 5 € also des is mir weng fremd


Das ist es ja. Shutter 3D benötigt 120 Hertz. Dies kannst du wiederum nur mit Shutterbrillen betreiben die knapp 100-130 € ZUSÄTZLICH kosten (liegen nicht beim monitor bei)

Den monitor den ich dir vorgeschrieben habe ist ein Polarisations-Monitor.
Da brauchst du weder NVidia 3 D oder sonstiges. Bei dem monitor liegt die software dabei die die bilder nebeneinander setzt. Die poli-Brillen kosten halt nicht da sie weder Technik noch sonst was beinhalten. es werden einfach vom hersteller 2 Poli-Folien auf die "Gläser" aufgebracht und fertig ist 3D.

Auch die Techniken zwischen Shutter und Poli ist eine Ganz andere.

Poli wird in der 3D Kino-Technik zb verwendet da man sie auch langzeitig nutzen kann ohne das einen übel wird etc.
-Bei poli werden die Bilder nebeneinander dargestellt
-Bei Shutter wird dir in der Brille immer ein auge verdeckt (im wechsel) was dein Gehirn überlistet und somit ein 3D bild vortäuscht.

Google einfach mal nach "Shutter 3D" und "Polarisations 3D" beachte aber das es die neusten beiträge sind da es nur 2 Poli 3D monitore gibt (momentan LG/Zahlmann)
Da wirst du ganz schnell erkennen das Shutter 3D viele Probleme mit sich bringt.

Bei den zahlmann Poli 3D wurde bemängelt das man grade vor dem Monitor sitzen muss. DIES BLEIBT JEDOCH BEIM LG AUS. da kannste sitzen wie du willst.
Das einziste was du beachten musst ist das er auf einer bestimmten höhe vor dir steht. Ich musste zb einen kleinen Monitor-Sokel bauen sodass der Monitor ca 5cm höher steht.

Hier nochmal die brillen:
Shutter 3D (batterien nötig -> beinhaltet Technik) kostenpunkt 130 € inkl Sensor
http://www.amazon.de/Nvidia-GeForce-3D-Vision-Kit/dp/B001PV6MCS

Plarisations 3D (ohne Technik - ohne Batterien - ohne Gewicht) 4€ (bei unserem Optiker gabs schönere für weniger geld)
http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_i_2?rh=k%3Apolarisationsbrille%2Ci%3Aelectronics&keywords=polarisationsbrille&ie=UTF8&qid=1309410490

und wie gesagt schau vor dem Kauf mal bei amazon vorbei und such deinen "Gewünschten" Monitor und les mal die Beiträge
Es gibt bis jetzt keinen Shutter monitor der Keine Ghosting Probleme/Fiepst/Brummt oder sonst Beleuchtungs/Farbprobleme hat. auch der monitor den du oben vorgeschlagen hattest, solltest du mal bei dem gleichen Link die Bewertung ansehen

-Habe das Teil voller  Freude ausgepackt und war erstmal enttäuscht. *Mein alter Montitor,* ein  Acer P243, ebenfalls 24" ( aber 1920x1200 ) hat ein wesentlich schöneres  Bild, viel schärfer, wesentlich heller und echt knackige Farben. 
Hinzu kommt, dass dieser auchnoch eine 1920x1200 Auflösung hatte,  aber egal, immerhin ist dieser Monitor schon über 2 Jahre alt, da sollte  doch zumindest in Sachen *Farbe und Bild die Technik *mindestens  gleichwertig sein, vor allem weil sie beide von Acer sind!
-Ok, dachte ich mir da gewöhnt man sich drann. 
Als ich dann die* 3D Brille *ausprobiert habe, dachte ich zunächst WOW  das ist cool,* aber schon nach wenigen Minuten stören soviele faktoren *(  beim Spielen ), dass es eher weniger Freude bringt.
-Bei fast jedem Spiel  muss etwas aus oder heruntergestellt werden, sei es Schatten oder  ähnliches..ausserdem kann man nicht in jedem Spiel beispielsweise das  Fadenkreuz ausstellen, *sodass dies als 2D Fadenkreuz bleibt und das  ganze Bild absolut stört. *
Zum 3D ansich, es ist ok, man hat nicht den "* aus dem Bildschirm"  Effekt*, sondern es ist eher, als würde man durch ein Fenster schauen. 
*Man gewöhnt sich so schnell an die Tiefendarstellung, dass man schon  gar nichts mehr 3D sieht*, sondern schon wieder so, als hätte man alles  beim alten belassen.
-*nVidia's ION für 3D Filme kann man auch vergessen da die integrierte* 9400M nur 60Hz unterstützt. 
3D Vision auf dem Monitor ist ein Traum!!!! Das ewige Ghostingproblem ist, je nach Spiel mehr oder weniger vorhanden stört aber weniger

Hört sich doch vielversprechend an  da hol ich mir lieber ne Flasche Korn für 4,95 dann hab ich kostenlose und vorallem kostengünstigere Farb-/Licht- und Ghostingeffekte

Das wirst du aber bei jeder bewertung des Shutter 3D lesen. es ist einfach noch nicht ausgereift

PS schreib danach mal den Hersteller an ob dieser auch 3D Filme unterstützt  Dies verarbeiten ebenfalls VIELE Monitore nicht (HDMI 1.4 erforderlich)


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> So dann würde ich die hier für 2x GTX 580 vorschlagen:
> FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 700W, ATX 2.3 (AU-700) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-680W/BN163) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> ...



Vorsicht Hans 2xGTX580 (natürlich +System) fressen mehr als 700W !! DAmit würden alle bis auf das XFX zu schwach sein.

GeForce GTX 580 SLI review

Corsair Professional AX850W 850W Server-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
CMPSU-750TXV2
CMPSU-800G Gaming Series GS800
CMPSU-850TXV2

mfg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Für Alltagsszenarien reicht es!
Wer lässt schon Furmark und Prime zusammen laufen?


----------



## -mentalist- (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Der hansvonwurscht ´hat schon recht gehabt den die gainward phantoms fressen max. 244 w(244+244=488+200 (mb+cpu+ram)=688= 700w netzteil sollte reichen oder net??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Das Netzteil sollte gehen, ich käme auf Vollast (Was nie im Alltag erreicht wird) auf ca. 750W, in Spielen oder anderen Alltagsszenarien auf ca. 550W!


----------



## -mentalist- (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Was zum Teufel versteht ihr unter Volllast?? 
Und wie ist des eigetlich mit der Auslastung hab ich immer so nen hohen SAtromverbrauch auch wenn ich grad nur des inet laufen hab oder is des nur bei den hochauflösenden spiele so?`?


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Vollast bedeutet: CPU auf 100%, GPU auf 100%


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Vollast wäre Prime laufen lassen, während man Furmark spielt!
Auslastung wäre ein normales Spiel!


----------



## -mentalist- (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

ach des sind so stress programme
wie is des dann bei spielen woher weiß ich net das des doch den höheren stromverbrauch hat und wie is des wenn ich nicht bf3 zocke sondern nur im inet surfe ist dann die graka auch im volleinsatz halt rbaucht die immer die angegebenen 244 w pro std. oder nur wenn se unter vollast läuft??


Wie funken den die programme weil ich furmark ca. 20 min laufen gelassen hab und es passiert nix auser das se 2 grad wärmer und wieder kälter wird???wie will ich dadraus schlau werden??


Also mit welchem netzteil wäre ich auf der sicheren seite??


----------



## bruderbethor (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Na da hab ich ja was angerichtet 

Naja wenn du nicht unbedingt Furmak spielst reicht sicher auch ein  700w'ler

mfg


----------



## -mentalist- (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Man furmark ist och nur ein Programm die der graka feuer unterm hintern macht nein des werde ich nicht spielen würde nur gerne wissen ob bf3 die graka vol hernimmt also ob der strom verbrauch imer wenn ich des spiel spiele die vorgeschriebenen 244w sind??

Und kennt ihr vllt ein programm mit dem man die auslastung der graka erkennen kann??


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

Na versuch ma mal weng hier wieder ein bisschen Wind reinzubekommen!!

ALso vergesst alles mit 3-D,werde mir ein System mit 3 Monitoren anschaffen,dafür ist aber ein ISP-Panel (nach reichich diskutierung in einem andere Thread) wohl am besten..

Suche also nun 3 Monitore mit ISP-Panel!!

Wäre nett wenn ihr einfach mal welche posten könntet auch mehr auf einmal!!

Achso Preislevel solte schon max. 200€ pro Monitor sein!!


----------



## tobibo (14. Juli 2011)

Mit IPS:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a617346.html ~ 175
Der gleiche mit Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivot:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a600101.html  ~180
Dell ( würde ich nehmen, da Displayport und somit für eyefinity  geeignet, wobei man da eh 2 grakas nehmen sollte):
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a535718.html ~ 200


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Monitor für Nvidia 3-D Technologie*

dann nehm ich 3 von dennen hier!!
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (14. Juli 2011)

Jo würd ich auch nehmen...sind sehr gut ausgestattet mit allem, was man braucht...
Wenn du noch ein bisschen warten kannst, bald kommt der Nachfolger des u2311h raus...aber wie sagt man so schön:
Warten kann man immer und am ende kauft man gar nix


----------

